# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Forbidden access

## EeeBees

You don't have permission to access /f49/need-advice-how-best-cook-pheasant-out-r%%ting-14351/ on this server.

Perhaps it is the title?????

----------


## Maca49

Or perhaps is just forbidden ! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

No EeeBees it is something far more sinister than that. A number of us are having the same issue with that particular thread. It would seem that only VC has been able to post to it. There was a wider spread problem with the same error a few weeks back. I put it down to gremlins.

----------


## Maca49

Have the same prob EeeBees so as per Rushy, 308 having probs

----------


## P38

I'm forbidden too.

I think it's a government conspiracy.

As VC is the only one with access then he must be the only one who knows how not to R%%t pheasant.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

I cant view, and cant change avatar either.

----------


## Gibo

Security tokens??

----------


## P38

> Security tokens??


Nope

Government mind control @Gibo

I've made me a tin foil hat and everything's ok again.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea I cant even view it now, wonder if @mikee can?

Perhaps you should try posting a new thread Mikee with a slightly different title

----------


## EeeBees

> As VC is the only one with access then he must be the only one who knows how not to R%%t pheasant. 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Well, Pete, he certainly had me fooled...I have always thought he was a damn fine chap, but there you go...maybe he misunderstands the words of the song...*PHEASANT* *PLUCKER* not the vernacular!!D :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

oh deer the gremlins have thrown spanners in the works again  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Security tokens??


There is a slot in the side of your puter for those. My one got stuck and now I can't charge the iPad. Ha ha ha ha dickhead.

----------


## Spanners

The ongoing permissions hiccups we have are from new security measures that were implemented a month or so ago. 
It seems we are REALLY popular to both google and hackers.  @DAF is the man who has it all under control, and every so often a weird combo comes up that gives us these errors. 
Will get sorted. 

Best way is to let use know via threads like this as it also gives a thread to determine if its a forum issue or an individual user issue

----------


## mikee

And here was me just thinking the forum didn't love me anymore

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you, Spanners.

----------


## kiwi39

> I cant view, and cant change avatar either.


Why would ya want to ya ning nong ... keep the stag

----------


## Gibo

> Why would ya want to ya ning nong ... keep the stag


Cause i can  :Psmiley:  well cause i could  :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

Can't even change my signature without getting that forbidden thing

----------


## DAF

I will try to get to these issues tomorrow and get it sorted
I've had no time of late. 
Keep posting your issues and what you where trying to do
Will take a bit more time to get a mature rule set in place

----------


## Rushy

Just tried to edit my own post in Kiwigregs thread about another store in Nelson and I got the 403 forbidden message.

----------


## Kscott

Had same problem trying to edit a post in:
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...hooters-14416/

----------


## big_foot

Getting the forbidden 403 trying to change avatar

----------


## Maca49

I didn't know Pheasants had vernaculars eeeb

----------


## DAF

Hi All,

Made some changes please let me know if there are further issues

----------


## Toby

Thanks @DAF seems to have worked

----------


## Kscott

> Hi All,
> 
> Made some changes please let me know if there are further issues


Sorry dude, it's back. http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...s-where-14511/ can't edit.

----------


## DAF

Will take a look

----------


## DAF

> Sorry dude, it's back. http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...s-where-14511/ can't edit.


should be fixed, let me know

----------


## Dundee

Hey DAF trying to change my sig. Just want to delete the countdown to duckshooting :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

_Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /profile.php on this server._

Want to change my signature :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

You dont have one  :Psmiley:

----------


## DAF

Hey Lads,

Give that a go now and let me know

----------


## Dundee

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /profile.php on this server.

----------


## DAF

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /profile.php on this server.


try again now  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Sweet thanks DAF :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

> You dont have one


Hah!!  It allowed me to delete the others but not put in the new one...what????? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

Seems it has gone through this time, thank you for your trouble DAF.

----------


## Gibo

Theres still an issue @EeeBees! Its in a funny language  :Psmiley:   :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

> Theres still an issue @EeeBees! Its in a funny language


Google translator is your friend 

The real hunting dog is the one who hunts wild game, hunting is in my opinion essential to give dogs that greed in search of game, which for me is the fundamental quality of hunting dog

----------


## Josh

chmod -R 755

Do it, @DAF  :Thumbsup:

----------


## DAF

Nah 777 and be done with it lol

----------


## Gibo

What is this code talk?

----------


## Dundee

> What is this code talk?


Break it Gibo  007 :Grin:

----------


## dfmaisey

> Hey Lads,
> 
> Give that a go now and let me know


Hey DAF,

I'm trying to upload an avatar pic, but i am getting the 403 'forbidden error too.

Is it cos the file too big, or is my pic just too far&in ugly?

Cheers,

Dean.

----------


## DAF

I will check it now

----------


## DAF

> Hey DAF,
> 
> I'm trying to upload an avatar pic, but i am getting the 403 'forbidden error too.
> 
> Is it cos the file too big, or is my pic just too far&in ugly?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dean.


can you PM me the image name and extension?
I cant seem to recreate it.

----------


## Josh

> Nah 777 and be done with it lol


You're a brave man.




> What is this code talk?


Now you know how I feel when I read threads in the reloading subforum  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

> You're a brave man.
> 
> 
> *Now you know how I feel when I read threads in the reloading subforum*


It is alright josh I have the same issue when everyone starts talking MIL, M.O.A and dialling scopes my head starts hurting so bad trying to under stand them I just exit out of those threads real fast.

Thanks @DAF for all your hard work trying to boot all these gremlins out of the forum software at least I finally got to change my avatar from that ugly prick cletus who has been sitting on there for a while to something a bit more respectable   :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Great new avator @hunter308 but I still got you on file :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

> Great new avator @hunter308 but I still got you on file
> 
> Attachment 25447


No Dundee that is your cousin from afir  :Beer:

----------


## Rushy

> Great new avator @hunter308 but I still got you on file
> 
> Attachment 25447


Taken at Field Days Dundee?

----------


## Gibo

403s when trying to edit post. Me and Ryan had it. Different threads.

----------


## DAF

> 403s when trying to edit post. Me and Ryan had it. Different threads.


I will look at this tonight

please post the urls / treads you were trying to edit 

Thanks

----------


## Gibo

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...tml#post259614

----------


## Gibo

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...one-mad-14589/

----------


## Ryan

I noticed that when I tried to edit my post, 403 Verboten, then went back and clicked edit again - this time I was able to edit it. Not sure if that's any use but those are my observations.

----------


## dogmatix

> 403s when trying to edit post. Me and Ryan had it. Different threads.


+1 @DAF

----------


## DAF

Hiya

Ok try editing now and let me know

----------


## Gibo

Fyi i have had no trouble editing all night from my phone, if that makes a diff?

----------


## Dundee

> Fyi i have had no trouble editing all night from my phone, if that makes a diff?



If ya get it right the first time @Gibo you wouldn't need too edit :Grin:  :Grin:  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> If ya get it right the first time @Gibo you wouldn't need too edit


 :Psmiley:  if i got it right the second time id be a happy man, its third and forth I'm running atm  :Grin:

----------


## Kscott

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...tml#post270793

Sigh, back again. Can't edit a post :-(

----------


## DAF

> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...tml#post270793
> 
> Sigh, back again. Can't edit a post :-(



can you try it again.

----------


## Timmay

I got the same error today trying to edit a post in the Rookie thread

----------


## DAF

> I got the same error today trying to edit a post in the Rookie thread


could you post the thread link ?

----------


## Ryan

I'm trying to search for "transport having an oops" and get the forbidden error too.

----------


## Ryan

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...&postid=272790

Tried to edit this to improve sentence construction bit no... Forbidden.

----------


## hunter308

I tried to edit a post due to a spelling erroe this morning 3 times and got the same forbidden bullshit 3 times. Dunno what is happening but I am sure this will get @DAF ripping his hair out soon as he gets that error to bugger off then it keeps coming back like a forum member who can not accept the fact he got his ass banned  :Grin:

----------


## DAF

Ok I made some further changes, let me know if it continues

----------

